# Latest one



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Testing out a new photostream, Flickr, thanks Neighter!
Also using new watermarks, thanks MakDeco!
Like to hear how you like the "look" of watermarks and use of Flickr
Chuwi

This was also a house we used the tub sealer and I did the HingeMag video on.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. Did you use that sealer on both tubs pictured?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, a couple of our builders now want it on every house.


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I should look into the tub stuff, I know a couple of my builders would be thrilled and it would benifit me as well. 
So after all the tubs done any impact on the spray rig?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Not so far, it really is not that thick. We have done about 12 tubs since September with one of the 440's. It can be brushed though.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WB I am assumming?
Do they carry it local? 

PM me the product info on the stuff if you don't mind.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It is WB.
http://www.protectiveproducts.com/scratch.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

They should give you some free products or discount for the use of the video.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

They did!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good deal, just a one timer or continuous?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just one, but mention my name when you order, maybe I'll get a commission!


----------



## michfan (Jul 6, 2008)

RCP has sponsors


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Of course. I will tell them that the only reason I decided to purchase was because of your testimonal and the video.

They have some other cool products as well.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

michfan said:


> RCP has sponsors


JP isn't the only one:whistling2:



Workaholic said:


> Of course. I will tell them that the only reason I decided to purchase was because of your testimonal and the video.
> 
> They have some other cool products as well.


I think I am going to order some of these to protect the edges, especially from extension cords. I am waiting till spring and going to try one of those "noodles" they sell for pool toys and see if that works. The blue tape they sell is great for masking the thresholds.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I like these
Speaking of tape are you using their tape to cover the tub stuff?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Those pads look like they would work well in a redo.
Use the tape from them. It is a PVC tape, much more durable and comes off very easy.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks great Chris, the trim especially. Pretty shiny eggshell on the walls, what brand?


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Pictures are great Chris.. All tho I were you just using Flikr to show us? or is this something your thinking of using to show pics?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paint is SW Egggshell, really does not look as shiny in person, the walls are pretty smooth, there was a ton of light reflecting off snow in all the open windows.
I started using Flickr because it is built in to the new Iphoto, so easy to export. I was using Picasa, but I think I like the Mobile Me gallery best.
You can embed a slideshow in Flickr, but not using Iphoto, unless using Iweb.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have spent some time on Flickr. Chris I need to call you this weekend some time and talk about this tub stuff. 

Chris, I am going to add you to the contacts. You need to join my group: Contractors United

Upload pics. Have a couple people I don't know that have joined, it is only 5 deep right now, but room for any that want to join Flickr and upload pics. I will update more on that when you join. A whole other world involved.. it is a beast of it's own.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice Job !!


----------

